
Scientists built a scale model of Stonehenge to measure its unique acoustics - samizdis
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/09/stonehenge-lego-scale-model-reveals-the-pagan-monuments-unique-soundscape/
======
whereistimbo
A beautiful prehistoric monument that still contains a lot of interesting
mysteries. I think acoustics is still a small part of its mysteries.

